# Alpines at Big Oak Farm



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey there! I'm glad to see this board up. We have our alpines home now and they are even better than I hoped they would be. (My 13 yr old daughter says milking an alpine is only slightly harder than taking a jug out of the fridge to pour milk). I wanted to share the pics!

Erin (2 yr old milker)


Linda and Lisa (dry yearlings)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE girls!!

Congratulations on their addition to your herd.

I love milking standard dairy - I now have minis and I am not so sure how I will like milking them but I do plan to try


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Stacey.  

We have milked the minis for years. I don't think you'll mind milking the minis. It's definitely different. I have kind of big hands and a bad back so the big girls are working out well for me but you may feel exactly the opposite. I think I saw your photo on GW somewhere and you're way tiny compared to me! We're still going to milk our little girls too but I think I'll get a machine in the spring with inflations for both sizes just to keep from having to adjust to milking both breeds by hand. I'm so lazy  

Kristen


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Those Alpines are beautiful!!!! Having your daughter milking I'm sure saves you time.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

alyssa_romine said:


> Those Alpines are beautiful!!!! Having your daughter milking I'm sure saves you time.


Thanks! My daughter milked this morning because I was running behind and this was the first time she had milked one of the new girls. She's usually pretty good about pitching in when I need it and she actually milks a little faster than I do. She's part of the reason we're getting started with the alpines anyway. She is a HUGE help so I don't have to worry about taking on more than I can get done alone anymore. woohoo! Don't know what I'd do without her. 

Kristen


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great!! Sounds like you 2 have a great relationship!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very nice!! I hope to get to try milking this next year if everything goes well. With these Minis though I will DEFINITELY have to get a milking stand built first


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Kriaten the girls look great. i could not be happier that they got such a wonderful new home. it is always hard to let them go but when you see pictures like those where they look so content it makes it so much esier. thank you for choosing them & giving them a great home.
fritzie


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

fritzie said:


> Kriaten the girls look great. i could not be happier that they got such a wonderful new home. it is always hard to let them go but when you see pictures like those where they look so content it makes it so much esier. thank you for choosing them & giving them a great home.
> fritzie


Hey there Fritzie! It's great to see you online. I'll tell Erin when she stops by the office window for our morning chat tomorrow that you are keeping tabs on her. It's been hot again the last couple of days so we closed the windows and turned the AC back on. Erin has NOT been happy that no one can hear her "talking". 

Kristen


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Kristen 
oh yea erin is a talker & she hates to be ignored  her daughter that i am selling is the same way. give the girls a hug for me & if he dosen't stink to bad give legacy one to. :wink:


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful. You have a great herd going.(heidi19) Jan :lol:


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

heidi19 said:


> They are beautiful. You have a great herd going.(heidi19) Jan :lol:


Thanks so much Heidi!

Kristen


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are so pretty!!


----------

